# Bass Handling Study



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

Thought all you other bass anglers might be interested in this study they are doing down in Florida on how handling a bass might affect feeding and ultimately survival. Looks like they got some BASS pros on board supporting the study too. 

http://www.rockethub.com/projects/56539-all-about-that-bass

It's All About That Bass


Actually, it's all about how to hold that bass.



Every day anglers across North America pursue their passion of fishing for black bass…yet anglers handle bass in different ways when removing a hook or taking a photo. Have you ever wondered if it matters how you hold a bass before you release it? Could its jaw be affected? Could its future feeding be hampered? Or even its survival? We believe that it is important to answer those questions, and we need your help to do it.

We ask that you help the Fisheries Conservation Foundation to fund a scholarship for a graduate student to conduct experiments at the Florida Bass Conservation Center to find the answers on how best to hold a bass to ensure its best health.

Check out our video, read about the study, and see our great incentives!

All contributors will be provided updates throughout the course of the project.



In Partnership With


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting, I've always thought that the really big fish have to have mouth trouble when you lip them. Even the inner gills look fragile. Small bass and crappie I'll lip them but bigger bass and trout I try to tail them or cradle the belly.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Use a rubber coated net.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I always tried to hold a bass, or any fish regardless of size, by the lower lip vertically or with the body supported horizontally plus the lower lip to maintain secure control. On toothy critters I use a lip gripping drvice in place of my precious thumb.
I see no reason to hold a bass horizontally by the lower lip only as so many individuals, including the professionals do. Common sense, missing from many people, would dictate additional support.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

The first photo is perfect handling. The second one is iffy (and I have held bass like that before I knew about the effects as well, so I'm not trying to be high and mighty here) depending on the length of time it was held like that. One, it could significantly harm its jaw. Two, Bass were designed to be supported horizontally by water, so holding bass vertically (especially larger bass like that one) puts a ton of pressure on bones and organs.


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

Grant778 how do you know how holding a bass affects it physically? Ive only ever heard of opinions from anglers on how it affects them but not a true scientific study. Is there a study out there somewhere? If so please share.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

brownsbacker said:


> Grant778 how do you know how holding a bass affects it physically? Ive only ever heard of opinions from anglers on how it affects them but not a true scientific study. Is there a study out there somewhere? If so please share.


I have not heard of a scientific study either, However, there are plenty of articles out there explaining the possible effects (and I am aware that these are not scientific studies and are probably less than 100% reliable, and scientific studies aren't even 100% reliable, however, I prefer to be safe rather than sorry when handling a fish for release. For me, the fish's health after release is a top priority, so if there is some practice that may greatly endanger its survival chances, I try to avoid that practice and act precautionary)

Here is one article written by a Ph.D. on the subject

http://www.bigindianabass.com/big_i...-to-hold-a-bass-a-scientific-perspective.html

There was another article I read awhile back that was better than this one I thought, it had some nice diagrams in it, but I can't seem to find it at the moment. But I mean, think about it this way. Bass were designed to be suspended in the water in a horizontal motion, supported all around by water. Holding a bass vertically with what, maybe three or four fingers by the lip, with the effects of gravity, can't be good for it. It has to cause stretching to the mouth, organs, and maybe even the spine. I mean, imagine someone holding a human by the mouth, similar principle. But I should specify, that when being held horizontally, a bass should be held with two hands as shortdrift does in his first photo. Trying to hold a bass horizontally with one hand would certainly cause major damage to the jaw.

Here is another article 

http://www.recycledfish.org/safe-angling/catch-and-release.htm

Again, you are right and that there don't seem to be many if any studies, however, these articles are enough to make me take precautionary action to do what I can to ensure the fish's health after survival, though they are no where near conclusive


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

I completely agree with you scientific study or not anything i can do to potentially decrease unwanted mortality im going to do. I just wish more people would think like this especially the pros. That first article was pretty interesting.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

There have been several studies on muskie mortality and handling, I don't see why many of their conclusions would not apply to other species as well. Holding a muskie by its jaw and lifting it up has been found to displace internal organs, kinda like hanging yourself upside down. The continued weight of those organs against each other (remember, fish are pretty well weightless in the water and designed to swim horizontally) causes damage.
In addition, jaws become dislocated by the weight.
When muskies fight, they build up lactic acid in their systems, and too much of it can cause delayed mortality. For the same reasons you don't run a horse hard and put it up wet, muskies have to be given time to recover. Perhaps not as big an issue for basses since they tolerate warm water better, but still a big bass who gave up a good fight should not just be tossed back like Bill Dance is prone to do. gm


----------

